# Scott Contessa FX25 Damen-Fully



## x_Downhill_x (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
Ich verkaufe mein Scott Contessa FX25 Fully.
Die Rahmengröße beträgt DAMEN M.
Ich bin 1.60 und der Rahmen passt.
Dämpfer ist hochpump bar.
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...fx-25-fully-fullsuspension/748313245-217-8970


----------

